# Summon range...wow!



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So we just moved to a new building and I have a lovely view of the parking lot. One day i parked close to the building right under my third floor window and decided to see if summon would reach and lo and behold it did. Well, that spot got me crapped on by a bird so I decided to try another spot. And as I gazed out at the car today I decided to try summon again. Lo and behold it worked again! This time was pretty astonishing given the distance.

Can you see the car?










No? Let me help.










There it is, lights still aglow after responding to summon. I estimate roughly that it is 185 feet away from where I am sitting. Plus I am 3 floors off the ground.

Doesn't summon require Bluetooth to be connected? According to the app, phone key is disconnected. I thought typical mobile phone BT range was 10 meters?

Not that I advocate summoning the car from this far but has it already changed to WiFi? Or do I just have freakish BT coverage in my office?


----------



## Michel Zehnder (May 10, 2016)

Summon does not require BT.
It should geolocate the car and you and make sure you're within a few meters (maybe max 20) of it AFAIK... You didn't use advanced Summon, right? That has further range.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm on 2019.5.15 so to my knowledge, I don't have Advanced Summon. 

And the car is definitely Geolocated properly according to my app. I'm not sure how it is working this far away.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Quite amazed. Most days I struggle with making it work within 15 ft of the car.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

GDN said:


> Quite amazed. Most days I struggle with making it work within 15 ft of the car.


Me too!!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I totally misread the title of this thread at first.

I clicked to find out about SUMMON RAGE!!!
(But this was cool too!) 😁


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

At work I'm on the second floor with a similar view of the parking lot and it's perfect for playing with Summon.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I just got my car back from service. I used to have the homelink icon in the upper right corner of the summon screen on Android. I'm no longer seeing this. Maybe it changed with an update that I didn't notice...? I don't use it unless freaking people out..

Should it still be there? I thought I could use it to open the garage first then pull it out


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I am at home, just pulled my phone out and opened summon. I still have a homelink icon. Version 3.8.3 of the iPhone app, just updated yesterday.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> I am at home, just pulled my phone out and opened summon. I still have a homelink icon. Version 3.8.3 of the iPhone app, just updated yesterday.


Appreciate your reply. Maybe I'm missing something in the summon settings in the car all of my settings were cleared during the service. Come to think of it I never went into the summon settings in car since I've had it back.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

GDN said:


> I am at home, just pulled my phone out and opened summon. I still have a homelink icon. Version 3.8.3 of the iPhone app, just updated yesterday.


Ended up going into summon settings in the car and toggling "auto home link" on then back off(it was already off though) and the homelink icon came back in the app. Thanks!!


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Hmm, maybe Tesla was rolling out some components of this early?


----------

